# Attention All Jack Tars, Pongos And Crabs



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

G10?

I think G10 is a watch enthusiats invention, why?

Well my sisters neighbour was until recently an officer in the Royal Artillery I asked him about G10. he said he had never heard of it and did I mean G1098?

So he explained that G1098 is what the local unit or establishment stores are called after the "Army Unit Equipment Table" designated as Army Form G1098. So a pongo would be instructed to draw a watch from the G1098 stores (if indeed the unit has any on their "Army Unit Equipment Table") and not get a G10 watch from the stores.

By this time my sister's neighbour was a bit bemused as to why I should be so interested in Army stores ... I explained that it was a watch thing ..... it made him more bemused









So it would seem that G10 is an invention of the watch community .... contrary to folklore the G10 is not a form you fill in to get a watch or the name of a watch ... in fact G10 doesn't exist.

Now to the Royal Navy and their Royal Marines; when I asked my son (who has served in the fleet and with a Royal Marines Unit) if he had a G10 he looked at me blankly ... that sounds like army crap ... was the reply. I explained it was a certain type of issue watch. I asked him what issue watches are called ... the answer "Pusser's watch" (the Pusser being derived from Purser) ... he also said that only the ships diver gets issued a watch on a ship and the only when he needs one, so after a job or an exercise it would go back to the Pusser's Store. (In reality he said that all the divers he knows have their own watches). He had never seen anyone in the Royal Marines with an issue watch but admitted that they might exist somewhere.

So as far as both the army and navy are concerned there is no such thing as a G10 watch.

Any one know what the RAF call their watches? My guess is "wrist watch"







"old chap"









So now what ... do we perpetuate a watch enthusiasts myth? Or do we call the G10 something else.

The defence standard for what we call the G10 uses the term:

watch, wrist, electronic, general purpose

why do the MOD work back to front? Whats up with general purpose electronic wrist watch?









So how about General Purpose Wrist Watch (GPWW) instead of G10?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Well my `G10` has got W10 stamped on the back


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Well my `G10` has got W10 stamped on the back
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That just designates Army nothing to do with the watch


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JoT said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Well my `G10` has got W10 stampedÂ on the back
> ...


OK so maybe as you say we should start calling them `General Purpose Wrist Watch` (GPWW) instead of G10









Or the MOD`s `General Purpose Electronic Wrist Watch`(GPEWW)? or _`Gpoo`_









Has a certain ring to it


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

perhaps we should just call them DefStan 66-4 watches.









We could always call them *rocking horse poo* watches. Cos anyone I have ever served with or have spoken to that was ex-mil never ever got issued with one.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> Cos anyone I have ever served with or have spoken to that was ex-mil never ever got issued with one.


Maybe the QM staff were a bit fly??

That is, of course, not to imply that QM staff were anything but upstanding and honourable and would never "short-change" a poor longsuffering pongo!!!


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

JoT said:



> why do the MOD work back to front?


The Americans do it too - As in "Watch, Wrist: General Purpose".


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

rhaythorne said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I suppose it makes sense really for filing / record keeping etc


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

JoT said:


> rhaythorne said:
> 
> 
> > JoT said:
> ...


It does make a lot of sense...I always file things, label things, write software following this notation & syntax







.

It reminds me of Reverse Polish Notation as used on Hewlett-Packard's high-end calculators







.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

The MoD's description is: Watch, Wrist, Electronic, General Service.

WWEGS?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Stan said:


> The MoD's description is: Watch, Wrist, Electronic, General Service.
> 
> WWEGS?
> 
> ...


CWC WWEGS









I like that Stan









So the earlier manual wind would be

CWC WWGS


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Sounds good to me John.









I've just got the urge to wear a WWEGS.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Stan said:


> Sounds good to me John.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that CRAB WWEGS?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> The MoD's description is: Watch, Wrist, Electronic, General Service.
> 
> WWEGS?
> 
> ...


I like it









So here`s mine....

*CWC WWEGS, (W10) *


















File Size: 99.25 KB


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > The MoD's description is: Watch, Wrist, Electronic, General Service.
> ...


A very nice WWEGS you have there Mac


----------



## ErikS (Jun 21, 2005)

Makes sense to me, I am in the USAF and have never seen a true issue watch. Though the common Gshock is often seen on the wrist of fighter pilots I don't think anyone ever got them issued. In fact we are pretty tight with dollars spent of stuff that will just disappear. Jeez USAF officers have to purchase their uniforms out of pocket while the enlisted corp get money once a year to buy new stuff. It is never enough to pay for all the uniforms the average flight line wrench will go through. I would not be surprised if the G10 was an old wives tale. BTW besides Gshocks the next most popular watch to see on a USAF pilot's arm is any cheap calculator watch. The F-16 I work on has no calculator that a pilot can just pull out and punch up fuel numbers and likes on when double checking bingo states etc. The jet figures that stuff for you but having a caluclator handy in a cramped cockpit is a valuable thing.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JoT said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Stan said:
> ...


Thanks John, BTW the strap is a genuine 19mm available from Roy


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Did women officers get issued with G710's


----------

